# Innovative Marine Nano Tanks in Stock



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.coralreefshop.com/ has them

http://innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/index.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm guessing that is your store? How much for the various sizes? That would help for anyone interested. This post was kind of pointless without any details.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

RCode said:


> I'm guessing that is your store? How much for the various sizes? That would help for anyone interested. This post was kind of pointless without any details.


No, this wasn't pointless. There are people that dont know about other stores. Anf perhaps someone will now see this.

And no, coral reef shop is owned by Shawn Wilson. Great guy, with lots of knowledge.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

We have a section for stores. He should or someone should create a new thread explaining their business and what they offer.

This is no shot at the store or anyone. Just saying... give some details... All I did was go to the site, look for somewhere where I could find cost or details on buying one, and closed the site, after no luck.

Really cool tanks... anyone got a price list? Burlington is a bit of a drive, so I wouldn't mind knowing.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

RCode said:


> We have a section for stores. He should or someone should create a new thread explaining their business and what they offer.
> 
> This is no shot at the store or anyone. Just saying... give some details... All I did was go to the site, look for somewhere where I could find cost or details on buying one, and closed the site, after no luck.
> 
> Really cool tanks... anyone got a price list? Burlington is a bit of a drive, so I wouldn't mind knowing.


Sig posted in the right section

General market place

The section for stores is here to post new products/livestock

The storeprofile section is not for posts like this. It's there to discuss your experience at the store and rate them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

RCode said:


> We have a section for stores. He should or someone should create a new thread explaining their business and what they offer.
> 
> This is no shot at the store or anyone. Just saying... give some details... All I did was go to the site, look for somewhere where I could find cost or details on buying one, and closed the site, after no luck.
> 
> Really cool tanks... anyone got a price list? Burlington is a bit of a drive, so I wouldn't mind knowing.


Just hoping you know how to use the phone and call them 

you should register on AP if you are having SW tank. It was published there and they did not have folloving information yet. Now they do published it there. AP also has good Classify section
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=45726

8 gal w/LED = $200
16 gal w/LED = $350
30 gal no light = $300
30 gal stand = $200

I recommend 2 of our PAR 38 lights (20w blue, royal blue, UV & 14k white) for lighting the 30 gal tank or you could use our CRS 144 LED (144w, blue, royal blue, UV & 14k white).

PAR 38 = $65
CRS 144 = $399

Each tank is ready to go with mechanical sponge filter, phosphate sponge, carbon sponge, return pump, flare nozzle returns, overflows, and LED lighting. The PAR at the bottom of the tank with these LEDs is 75, so it is not suitable for SPS . I would upgrade to a PAR 38 bulb if you want SPS . That will give you over 300 PAR at the substrate. The LEDs that come with the tanks sell for $70, so I would do a straight trade as an upgrade. You would have to find a desk lamp, pendant, or other fixture to hold the PAR 38 bulb. They are standard medium base (screw in) sockets.

I would also add a bag of NP Biopellets to the sump media area as well as an additional bag of carbon. We include an air-drivern protein skimmer with the 30 gallon tank. Innovative Marine makes two sizes of protein skimmers, but they are venturi driven which is less efficient for a small skimmer. They also have a larger LED light designed for the 30 & 38 gallon tanks, but our CRS 144 is a much nicer light and $150 cheaper.

We have Innovative Marine Spin Stream nozzles in stock ($30). They help create variable flow and deliver water to dead

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting this up Sig
I was asking around originally for this in another section =)
The first googled result I had brought me to a coral reef shop in kitchener. So burlington is a step closer (though still pretty far for me).
Will definitely keep this place in mind.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

See now this is an awesome thread... Sorry if I came off as rude, truth be told I'm one of the lazy ones that would rather find it on the web.

Most fish stores have a hard time understanding me sometimes, I think it's my Canadian accent. . I'm hoping to be in Burlington in a few weeks, so I will be sure to check out the store!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice tanks. I would get the 16gal to restart my salt obsession.

Any reviews on these tanks if anyone owns one?


----------

